#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-05
<nixternal> heads up:  I just requested a couple of hours of access in order to update the Fridge website..this would include updating to Drupal version 5.2 and applying some CSS tweaks I have worked up, as well as tweaking them for the site. We shall see how this goes
